

Microformats.org at 5: Two Billion Pages With hCards - hazelnut
http://microformats.org/2010/07/08/microformats-org-at-5-hcards-rich-snippets

======
hazelnut
i never thought that there are so many sites out there using microformats -
especially hCards.

